# Bild sieht komisch aus



## egal2 (18. Dezember 2008)

Hallo, ich habe einen neuen Samsung LCD Fernseher (37Zoll) und die Grafikkarte Nvidia 8800GT. Und irgendwie sieht das Bild im Spiel komisch aus, es ist irgendwie zu dunkel und die Texte sind irgendwie zu scharf. Wenn ich WOW in die Taskleiste lege und wieder öffne ist das Bild für einen Bruchteil einer Sekunde heller und besser aber dann wird es gleich wieder dunkel. Hab den Fernseher mittels HDMI Kabel an der Grafikkarte verbunden.
Letzte Woche hatte ich einen alten Röhrenmonitor angeschlossen an den PC und die Einstellungen im Monitor und Spiel nicht verändert; und gestern wieder an den Fernseher ran da war das Bild richtig gut ohne was zu ändern, aber als ich heute im Spiel wieder die Auflösung ändern wollte krieg ichs seit dem nichtmehr hin. Wie hängt das zusammen, hat jemand ne Erklärung dafür?
PS ich häng mal ein Screenshot dran, hoffe man kann was sehen


----------



## Dusatori (19. Dezember 2008)

Bei mir ist dieses bild vollkommen in ordnung muss dann wohl eher am bildschirm liegen.
Also fuzzel dich mal durch das Menu deines Bildschrimes.

btw: bei 37" geh mal mit der auflösung höher^^


----------



## Tronnic² (19. Dezember 2008)

lol 1024x768 bei 37"???? Um auf nem LCD ferneher ein scharfes Bild zu haben, musst du (meistens) auf der Nativen auflösung spielen. Das heist, auf der maximalauflösung der Bildschirms. 

Und naja, ich denke LCD fernseher sind eher zum fernsehn schaun (meiner meinung nach). Denn wenns kein full HD fernseher ist, dann kannst du eine hohe auflösung vergessen.

MfG Franky


/Edit ach ja, versuchs das nächste mal im Technikforum und nicht im Addons Forum. Im Technikforum bekommtes 100 mehr antworten.


----------



## Maladin (19. Dezember 2008)

Da dieser Thread nicht in die Thematik der Addons und Co. passt, habe ich ihn in die PC-Technik verschoben.

/wink maladin


----------



## 2010 (19. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

ich wurde erstmal die Auflösung voll hoch drehen, bei 1024x768 kann das nix werden. 

Hmmm ... meines wissen spielt es ne rolle ob es ein Full HD oder ein HD Ready LCD ist, was die Auflösung und die Klarheit des Bild angeht.


----------



## Azuriel (19. Dezember 2008)

bevor ihr wild rumprobiert .. welche auflösung verkraftet denn der lcd?

und nimm bitte den haken bei "eingabeverzögerung verringern" raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## egal2 (19. Dezember 2008)

Also im Handbuch des Samsung LE37A330 steht man solle eine Auflösung von 1360x768 einstellen.
Der Hacken bei Eingabeverzögerung ist raus.


----------



## Azuriel (19. Dezember 2008)

kannst du denn diese auflösung bei dir einstellen? wenn nicht musst du in die config.wtf schauen, unter resolution .. aber ka ob das so einfach geht, bin grad nicht zu hase, sonst könnt ichs testen


----------



## egal2 (19. Dezember 2008)

also im WOW Menü kann ichs einstellen (1360x768 Weit) 
Da ist das Bild ansich auch ok, die Farben usw.. aber es ist alles furchtbar lang gezogen, mein Zwerg sieht vollschlank aus... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azuriel (19. Dezember 2008)

das klingt in meinen ohren nach einer falschen auflösung


----------



## egal2 (19. Dezember 2008)

naja die anderen hab ich durchprobiert, bei denen bis 1024x768 wird das bild so neblich und unscharf


----------



## Asoriel (19. Dezember 2008)

du könntest mal noch die max. Einstellung versuchen, vielleicht ändert das was. 1360x768 ist jedenfalls keine Standart-HD Auflösung so wie ich informiert bin.


----------



## Klos1 (19. Dezember 2008)

1360x768 gibt es nicht! Wenn dann 1366x768. Das ist die Standard-HD Auflösung und die ist im Breitbildformat. Und mit dieser Auflösung sollte es dann eigentlich auch normal aussehen.


----------



## Kontinuum (19. Dezember 2008)

Ich denke 1600x1200 o.Ä sollte eher hinhauen, wähl einfach mal die "allerhöchste" Auflösung aus, bei der nicht "(Weit)" hinten dran steht, denn dabei handelt es sich um Widescreen, und du hast anscheinend kein widescreen.


----------



## egal2 (19. Dezember 2008)

Hier hab ich nochmal ein Bild drangehangen, die Umgebung und so finde ich eigentlich ok aber die Menüs und die Schriften sind schrecklich. Hoffe man sieht das bissl auf dem Bild. Im Charakterbildschirm die Hintergrundfarbe und auch im AH sehen auch komisch aus.. Übrigens siehts auf dem Desktop ähnlich aus.


----------



## xTaR (19. Dezember 2008)

Da ist alles 100% i.O. , das muss an deinem Bildschirm liegen. Bei mir sind die Farben alle normal und nix is "komisch".


----------



## Klos1 (20. Dezember 2008)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> Ich denke 1600x1200 o.Ä sollte eher hinhauen, wähl einfach mal die "allerhöchste" Auflösung aus, bei der nicht "(Weit)" hinten dran steht, denn dabei handelt es sich um Widescreen, und du hast anscheinend kein widescreen.



Die Klotze ist aber ein Wide-Screen, was sollte 16:9 sonst sein? Oder täusche ich mich da? Also wäre 1600x1200 unpassend, denn dabei handelt es sich um ein normales Format.


----------



## Asoriel (20. Dezember 2008)

bei mir passt die Schrift auch. Es ist aber verständlich, dass bei dir das Bild kacke aussieht wenn du mit einer gestreckten 4:3-Auflösung spielst. Du musst das Bild schon auf Breitbild stellen, dann sollte es eigentlich passen.


----------



## Morin (20. Dezember 2008)

hallo,

das mit den Screenshot wird uns nicht weiterhelfen, denn der PC stellt das bild ja normal da. Aber dein Fernsehr macht mucken. Somit können wir nicht sehe was für ein Fehler vorliegt. Hilf nur probieren probieren ....


----------

